# whither the oinkleburger cube?



## ronaldraymond2 (Aug 9, 2010)

oink

is the java cube that used to be at http://www.oinkleburger.com/Cube still in existence? i saw it on chris hardwick's 20x20 page and i would love to use it. it has one of the strangest formats i have ever seen, yet perhaps the simplest and most elegant. thanx


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 9, 2010)

http://puzzlingaddiction.com/Cube/Net/


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Aug 9, 2010)

umm how do you make it work?


----------



## DT546 (Aug 9, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> umm how do you make it work?



+1


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 9, 2010)

By following the right link
http://puzzlingaddiction.com/Cube/applet/


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Aug 9, 2010)

THANX

for your reward. here is a "whack the penguin" game
http://www.birdcheck.co.uk/whackthepenguin.htm


----------

